# Need help identifying a vessel



## vpmolyclms (Mar 2, 2016)

I am a commercial diver in Puget Sound and ended up aquiring a vessel that I helped salvage. It is a fiberglass trawler, 30 ft with 11 ft beam. Its a fine boat, sturdily built, and has a Caterpillar 3160 diesel engine. I think it is an early 70's Cheoy Lee, but I cannot find one in any archives that resembles it exactly. I have been pulling my hair out in clumps trying to find some identification markings, but have not. Any ideas?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Firstly this is a sailing forum so trawler awareness will not be high.. and I'm pretty sure we'd need an image to look at on the off chance someone will recognize it..


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

But new members can't post pics.

Right?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CarbonSink62 said:


> But new members can't post pics.
> 
> Right?


I'm not sure that they can't use the SN upload /attachment tool (I never use it)

You're right in that they cannot post links right away.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Can you repeat the part where I'm right?

I don't get that a lot.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't recall any Cheoy Lee 30' trawler yachts.
This is not going to work without pics.


----------

